

Study: Facebook ‘App Economy’ Adds Over 200K Jobs, More Than $15B To The Economy - Bry789123
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/19/study-facebook-app-economy-adds-over-200k-jobs-contributes-more-than-15b-to-the-u-s-economy/

======
thesash
This very clearly demonstrates Facebook's advantage: despite recent buzz about
Facebook being boring, losing its vision, etc, they have built an enormous
moat through the developer platform, and the true test for the competition
(Google+ or otherwise) is whether or not they can compete on that platform
level.

------
alex_c
Actual report:

[http://www.rhsmith.umd.edu/digits/pdfs_docs/research/2011/Ap...](http://www.rhsmith.umd.edu/digits/pdfs_docs/research/2011/AppEconomyImpact091911.pdf)

Not sure I buy (or fully understand) their estimates - there seem to be a lot
of unstated assumptions in there.

